# Skyscanner.net?



## Ballyman (18 Jan 2007)

Hi

Does anyone know of a similar international service like skyscanner.net?? I'm looking for a site that basically looks at airlines and travel agenst sites and finds the best prices for you. Ebookeres etc. don't really do this as there is usually a large difference between them and others like travelocity and orbitz etc.

A better explanation of what I am looking for is hotelscomparison.com which checks lots of travel agents like expedia etc. but also checks hotels websites for deals. Excellent service.

Is there anything like this available for the airline industry?? International that is, Skyscanner does a great job for european flights.


----------



## Berlin (18 Jan 2007)

You could try http://www.momondo.com


----------



## Ballyman (18 Jan 2007)

Cheers


----------



## bleary (18 Jan 2007)

Skyscanners strength is that it searches all the low fares companies 
For international flights I dont know any that do this 
However i use www.opodo.co.uk and then usually query the flights directly with the airline websites to reprice
also http://www.traveljungle.co.uk/ can be good


----------



## beetlebum (18 Jan 2007)

I often use skyscanner.net for getting the best deal with short haul flights, and for long haul flights i use www.sidestep.com - i find it very good.


----------



## RobinJ (10 Feb 2007)

In the past I have used LowFareFlights [broken link removed] for flights outside europe and TravelJungle http://www.traveljungle.co.uk/


----------



## gar123 (10 Feb 2007)

i used  and they had flights and hotels


----------

